# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  ZAUSTAVIMO DEVASTACIJU CVJETNOG TRGA I DONJEG GRADA!

## Metvica

http://www.pravonagrad.org/




> PETICIJA
> 
> ZAUSTAVIMO DEVASTACIJU CVJETNOG TRGA I DONJEG GRADA!
> 
> Gradska vlast i privatni investitor, u dogovoru sklopljenom iza leđa građana, mimo procedure i suprotno postojećim propisima, planiraju rušenje u zaštićenoj povijesnoj jezgri i uništavanje kulturnog identiteta Zagreba.
> 
> U bloku na Cvjetnom trgu, a uskoro i u ostalim donjogradskim blokovima, planira se izgradnja mimo javnog interesa sa sadržajima namijenjenim isključivo eliti i nedostupnim za većinu građana.
> 
> Pretrpavanje blokova trgovačko-poslovnim sadržajima uzrokovat će prometno zagušenje centra Zagreba te potpuni kolaps javnog prijevoza. 
> ...

----------


## Zdenka2

Potpisala sam se na Cvjetnom trgu već prvi dan.

----------


## Ailish

i ja  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivarica

Pravo na grad i Zelena akcija pozivaju vas na 

*MIRAN, ALI BUCAN*

*P R O S V J E D*

*u subotu 26. sijecnja u 11 sati u Varsavskoj ulici*

Gradska skupstina, usprkos protivljenju 54,500 gradjana, neovisne struke
i najsire javnosti, 31. sijecnja namjerava izglasati Detaljni plan 
uredjenja za blok na Cvjetnom trgu kojim ce se omoguciti izgradnja
neprihvatljivog trgovacko - poslovno - stambenog kompleksa s garazom.

Pritom gradska vlast i investitor vode kampanju obmanjivanja javnosti
tvrdnjama kako je sada rijec o smanjenom projektu. Predlozenim Detaljnim
planom uredjenja predvidjen je potpuno isti sadrzaj i opseg izgradnje
kao i u izvornom projektu.

Projekt i dalje sadrzava sve, od prije poznate, neprihvatljive i stetne 
elemente: preveliku kolicinu nove izgradnje, sest etaza podzemne garaze,
rusenje povijesnih zgrada, uzimanje dijela pjesacke zone u Varsavskoj
ulici te komercijalne sadrzaje koji nisu od javnog interesa.

NE OSTAJTE KOD KUCE DOK SE ODLUCUJE O SUDBINI NASEG GRADA!

DODJITE NA PROSVJED!

P.S. Ponesite lonce, rajngle, bubnjeve i ostale predmete koji proizvode
buku.

----------


## Gost

I ja potpisala sada  8)

----------


## yaya

> Pravo na grad i Zelena akcija pozivaju vas na 
> 
> *MIRAN, ALI BUCAN*
> 
> *P R O S V J E D*
> 
> *u subotu 26. sijecnja u 11 sati u Varsavskoj ulici*
> 
> 
> ...



Hvala ivarice i curke...znači da se vidimo... 8) E da, Strikoman će fotkati milenijsku fotografiju prosvjeda, a buku će predvoditi zli bubnjari...
Više o tome na www.zelena-akcija.hr

----------


## petarpan

potpisala na cvjetnom

----------


## ivarica

NAJAVA PROGRAMA PROSVJEDA

- skupno fotografiranje s vizualnom porukom gradskoj vlasti;
- bubnjanje sa Zlim bubnjarima Gradu koji se oglušuje na javno mnijenje i
- bučnu povorku oko bloka





vidimo se 
 :D

----------


## Maja

> NAJAVA PROGRAMA PROSVJEDA
> 
> - skupno fotografiranje s vizualnom porukom gradskoj vlasti;


nekako si zamišljam kako bi ova vizualna poruka mogla izgledati   :Grin:  

vidimo se

----------


## ivarica

steta sto je fotografiranje na pocetku, to znaci da treca od nas tri nece biti na slici   :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

da, i ja sam razmišljala u tom smjeru   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

bome, kad razmislim, neće ni četvrta   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

:Laughing:  preostaje nam samo da se nadamo da i u ZA kasne, yaya?

----------


## ivarica

yaya, jel korektno isticati rodina obiljezja   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

želimo li to uopće?
ah, vječno pitanje što obući za prosvjed

----------


## ivarica

ma ne kuzis

----------


## mama courage

> želimo li to uopće?
> ah, vječno pitanje što obući za prosvjed


o, da, nije lako bit medijska ličnost... već prošli put smo bili na glavnom dnevniku... treba opravdati očekivanje gledatelja i ovaj put.   :Grin: 

vidimo se... poznat ćete me po koraku   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

ja, draga, ni rođenumidjecu ne prepoznajem po koraku  
al će mi te zato ivka pokazati   :Grin:

----------


## Frida

i mi ćemo vjerojatno doći

----------


## yaya

> preostaje nam samo da se nadamo da i u ZA kasne, yaya?


Ah po tome smo barem poznati 8) 




> yaya, jel korektno isticati rodina obiljezja Grin


ofkors
 :Grin:  budem i ja...cure vidimo se

----------


## Berlin

Zagrepčani naprijed!!!!
Možda postoji nada da se promjeni svjest u nekim glavama :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

vidimo se sutra  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ivarica

mi bili i odbubnjali cijelih sat i po
u pravu je moja mama da je bubnjanje dobro za zdravlje 

jedino nisam skuzila otkuda je strikoman ulovio kadar, jel s onog balkona?

e, da me maja ne preduhitri, ivar u vecernjaku reklamira svoj klub

----------


## Maja

ne bi ja nikad

----------


## mama courage

i mi bili.

----------


## yaya

> jedino nisam skuzila otkuda je strikoman ulovio kadar, jel s onog balkona?


Nije na kraju bio strikoman jer nam Grad odbio dozvolu za postavljanje dizalice. Fotkao je netko drugi i da s onog balkona.... Bilo je super i hvala svima koji su došli  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

bili i mi, cure su lupajući po loncima došle na svoje   :Grin:  a i nama bilo gušt.
kaže nam poslije kestenjar kod Masarykove, ma što se bune protiv napretka   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

> kaže nam poslije kestenjar kod Masarykove, ma što se bune protiv napretka


a ja ga vidjela kako i on lupa   :Grin:

----------

